# RE: Ipad, Kindle or other



## firefighterjake (Jan 15, 2014)

My wife mentioned the idea of getting some sort of tablet.

This would be for home use only . . . using wi-fi . . . no need for 4G, 5G, Gee-Whiz or what have you.

Primary use I am assuming would be to access digital copies of The Reader's Digest and other magazines, maybe an occasional book. She might also use it to access some websites like Facebook.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 15, 2014)

my wife just picked up a nice little unit that was 1/2 price on Group On, I'll ask her what it was.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 15, 2014)

We both got the Nook HD+ (9" screen).  Sharp screen, low price.

We like them for browing web, reading books, listening to music.  Access to Google Play Store and all the apps.  Doesn't have camera or gps.  We paid about 120 before Chrismas.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 15, 2014)

I have an iPad and I love it. No experience with other systems


----------



## midwestcoast (Jan 15, 2014)

Bought my wife an iPad last Christmas & we both like it  
From experience with that & convo's with friends I'd say if the main use is as an e-reader, but with good web surfing ability... then it's hard to go wrong with a Kindle.
If you already have an iPhone or macbook, like to use i-tunes, appstore... & want a familiar interface, lots of web surfing... an iPad is great (more spendy tho).

My mom got a Sony e-reader 3 years ago & it's not user friendly at all for her.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 15, 2014)

My wife used a nook tablet for the last year and a half... got very tired of it.  Small screen was a pain to read magazines on, very limited app selection and the few that where there where often paid versons of apps that are free on native Android.  Also had lots of browser crashing and WiFi problems that a couple times required a trip to a B&N store to reset it.

Now she has an iPad Air and loves it.


I have all Android devices.. Currently on a Nexus 10.  Up to recently I really liked it but the recent android system update (4.4 i think) introduced a bug where everything is slow as molasses when sync is enabled. So you either live with that or give up new email notifications. Also annoying is that Adobe dropped flash mobile support so and flash website is useless now. This is a problem on iPads too.


----------



## begreen (Jan 15, 2014)

I would get her an iPad and load the free Kindle reader on it. It has great screen quality, camera and battery life. But... caveat, it really is set up for one account. So if you both have different accounts in Facebook, WordPlay, Twitter, etc. it can be a pain if you want to use the tablet version of these apps. If you both share one account, no problem.


----------



## bassJAM (Jan 16, 2014)

I'd go with a Kindle Fire, they are hard to beat for the money.  Be warned though, my fiance has a iPad and I've got a larger Android tablet, and we both hate reading magazines on our devices.  The screens just aren't large enough in both of our opinions to simulate a full sized print magazine so you end up zooming in and scrolling around to read an article.  A Kindle Fire will have an even smaller screen.  Any of them are fine for internet surfing and fb and as an e-reader for books though.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 16, 2014)

I just ordered the kindle fire 8.9 HD, not the HDX. It was 244$. I wanted the larger screen and intend to use it for email and websurfing. It arrives on Saturday. I'm pretty excited to be able to surf the net from my couch.


----------



## Retired Guy (Jan 16, 2014)

I bought my wife a Nexus 10 for her birthday. Not the cheapest Android tablet around but neither one of us regret the purchase. I have used a Kindle (e-reader) for the past few years and have read a few hundred books on it and really like it. I am considering a "real" tablet, and if I get one it will be a Nexus.


----------



## EJL923 (Jan 16, 2014)

Only used ipad but would highly recommend it. My wife and I have two mini's.  Though the gap is closing on available apps, ipad is still king.  It will become her primary computer in short time.


----------



## maple1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> I just ordered the kindle fire 8.9 HD, not the HDX. It was 244$. I wanted the larger screen and intend to use it for email and websurfing. It arrives on Saturday. I'm pretty excited to be able to surf the net from my couch.


I got a 7" Gateway for $89 in a boxing day sale. I'm doing exactly that right now. It sucks for typing on but is good for browsing. I now put my desktop to sleep at suppertime - which helps with the light bill. Not important but a little side benny.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jan 17, 2014)

I have a year old Kindle HD, GF has a Lenovo idea pad, really like both. 
In my opinion you can't beat the Kindle for the price. May not have the octo-super-flux-mega-processor but doesn't sound like you need one.


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 17, 2014)

we have iPads, but we also run Macs and multiple Apple TV devices so everything jives nicely. I have friends with Kindle Fire, and my mom runs the nook, all decent for web surf and email/facebook/pinterest kinda stuff. I read books on my Ipod Touch and on the Ipad Mini and think they are fine...never tried in the outoors in the sun though.


----------



## Retired Guy (Jan 17, 2014)

Battery life and resistance to glare are what make the Kindle e-reader great. Mine has both wifi and 3G. I can download books where ever there is a cell signal. 3G connection is free on the e-reader.


----------



## ironspider (Jan 18, 2014)

IMHO, don't get the kindle 8.9HD, I have one, wife bought it for me for xmas, i got her the ipad, the ipad is sooooo much better and easier.  The kindle is laggy, apps are limited and typing is slow and horrible.  Spend a little more and get Samsung or apple.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 18, 2014)

Jake: I received an iPad for CHristmas in 2012. While I enjoy it, I do not LOVE it. All my family uses it (3 year old included). There's no micro USB port, no MicroSD slot for extra memory capabilities, everything has to be synced with iTunes (and iHate iTunes), etc etc.Typical mac stuff. They are pretty, have tons of apps and work well. As others have mentioned it's a one account machine so logging in/out becomes tiresome, etc etc. BUt it has worked great for us so far!!

However, I purchased the Asus MeMo HD 7 for my in-laws. They wanted a small tablet (similar in size to the iPad mini) and this machine is the best bang for your buck. Quadcore processor, 1 gig of ram, 8 hour battery life, MicroSD slot that can take 32 gigs, micro USB, etc etc. I read tons of online reviews about various tablets, comparisons, etc.  It is an amazing little machine. And I paid $129 for it!! (it was on sale back in November). Currently you can get it for $140. So unless you believe in using the true powers of an iPad or another $300-$500 tablet, I would consider something along these lines.

Personally I don't enjoy spending $500 on something that can be dropped and broken (our was knocked off of the kitchen island by mistake..) and it smashed. It's our own fault, we didn't buy a $100 case to protect it from such (rare) occasions...

Andrew


----------



## Retired Guy (Jan 18, 2014)

If I were heavily invested in Apple products Ipad would be the only choice. I do not believe that there is any performance or technology advantage with the Ipad.


----------



## tekguy (Jan 21, 2014)

If your not looking to spend alot than a Hisense Sero 7 Pro if you only want a 7" screen, quad core nvidia tegra processor, real nice screen, mini SD slot ... Lookup reviews yourself..
http://reviews.cnet.com/tablets/hisense-sero-7-pro/4852-3126_7-35771034.html


----------



## Retired Guy (Jan 22, 2014)

One reason that I chose the Nexus is that being a Google branded product the Nexus units are guaranteed to get OS updates without going through an interim manufacturer. I have heard that it takes manufacturers a couple of months to update systems.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 22, 2014)

The Nook HD+ also has a mini SD slot.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 22, 2014)

I dont know if we have bad luck or what, but even my wife's new iPad air is crashing every couple of days.

Ive never had a tablet, either android or apple, that didnt have random crashing issues.


----------



## Retired Guy (Jan 22, 2014)

My wife shuts hers down after each use and it hasn't crashed yet. Since August


----------



## Jags (Jan 22, 2014)

No crashing on an iPad air for me (of which you DON'T need, Jake - you are using wifi).  But mostly I use it for a little surfing and moderating on a web forum I belong to.  No hard core reading.






(sent from my iMicrowave using tapioca talk).


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 22, 2014)

<--- must get iMicrowave! My ipads dont seem to crash either. Wife complains about pinterest crashing occasionally....I say thats what happens when you looking at "lol kitties" all the time. they aint THAT funny....cept the ones making the cute faces....and the ones wearing costumes....


----------



## jharkin (Jan 22, 2014)

Jags said:


> No crashing on an iPad air for me (of which you DON'T need, Jake - you are using wifi).  But mostly I use it for a little surfing and moderating on a web forum I belong to.  No hard core reading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure I follow the WiFi part, iPad comes in WiFi only, that's what my wife has.   In her case its the browser that crashes every few days.


----------



## Jags (Jan 22, 2014)

jharkin said:


> I'm not sure I follow the WiFi part, iPad comes in WiFi only, that's what my wife has.   In her case its the browser that crashes every few days.



There is a wifi only version to take advantage of home wifi setups (no connection without wifi available), and there is the iPad Air version that has its own connection to the world (3G/4G) like a smart phone.

I have both.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 22, 2014)

Jags said:


> There is a wifi only version to take advantage of home wifi setups (no connection without wifi available), and there is the iPad Air version that has its own connection to the world (3G/4G) like a smart phone.
> 
> I have both.



Jags, the iPad Air is simply the newest super thin iPad, available as both WiFi or WiFi+3G.  I'm quite positive as we do own an Air WiFi


----------



## Jags (Jan 22, 2014)

I am also quite positive that there is a version of iPad that is WiFi only.  No unique connection to the outside world WITHOUT connecting to another peripheral.  The iPad air that I own has its own unique connection (and cell number for that matter).  The other iPad needs either a WiFi connection or tether to something like a smart phone for it to send/receive data.  It has NO unique data connection of its own.


----------



## Jags (Jan 22, 2014)

My explanation is probably not helping.  Let me try a different way.  With an iPad you can get WiFi only (needs wireless router or tether to smart phone) OR you can get one with its own data connection.  Hopefully that is more clear to what I was trying to say to FFJ.
I have an iPad retna display - no data connection and I also own an iPad Air with its own data connection.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 22, 2014)

Jags said:


> I am also quite positive that there is a version of iPad that is WiFi only.  No unique connection to the outside world WITHOUT connecting to another peripheral.  The iPad air that I own has its own unique connection (and cell number for that matter).  The other iPad needs either a WiFi connection or tether to something like a smart phone for it to send/receive data.  It has NO unique data connection of its own.



Jags I think we are just saying the same thing differently. I'm just pointing out that the WiFi only iPad is also called "Air".  Go to apple.com if you don't believe me


----------



## Jags (Jan 22, 2014)

read my post right above your last.  I agree, we are saying the same thing.

(Re-reading my own posts...I can see where I probably caused confusion.  In trying to differentiate MY two units it appears that I suggest the iPad Air is the "connected" version.  That was not my intent.  Hopefully I have cleared that up).


----------



## jharkin (Jan 22, 2014)

Retina display is just Apples trade name for their LCD with a pixel density higher than the human eye can see. iPad3, iPad4 and iPad Air all have retina.

And heck I'm not even an apple fan, I just get this off apple.com and Wikipedia


----------



## Jags (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah - my confusing statements were in the name of trying to explain _my_ two units and not distinguishing the services available to all units.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 22, 2014)

Its all cool jags... I don't know what got into me hehehehehe


----------



## Jags (Jan 22, 2014)

jharkin said:


> Its all cool jags... I don't know what got into me hehehehehe



Probably trying to correct some confusing statements by me.
Well, hopefully FFJ is completely confused and he will stop asking questions like this.
(Ya know I'm kidding, buddy)


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 23, 2014)

Delta-T said:


> <--- must get iMicrowave! My ipads dont seem to crash either. Wife complains about pinterest crashing occasionally....I say thats what happens when you looking at "lol kitties" all the time. they aint THAT funny....cept the ones making the cute faces....and the ones wearing costumes....



Great . . . that would be my wife . . . always looking at cute cats and dogs on line. I think she routinely looks at all of the animal shelters in a 60 mile radius.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 23, 2014)

Jags said:


> Probably trying to correct some confusing statements by me.
> Well, hopefully FFJ is completely confused and he will stop asking questions like this.
> (Ya know I'm kidding, buddy)



Believe it or not . . . I think I figured out what you guys were saying in the first post . . . that is . . . some versions of the Ipad are wi-fi only and use a wireless router to send/receive signals and some use a cellular phone connection so that you can use it anywhere there is a cell signal.


----------



## Jags (Jan 23, 2014)

Ding, Ding, Ding.  We have a winner.
I am glad you sludged through my diatribe and came out with what I was _trying_ to say. 
(You can thank Jeremy for that)


----------



## BEConklin (Jan 23, 2014)

A few weeks ago we bought a Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 - it's our first tablet and I like it a lot. The larger (10") screen makes it easier to read the daily newspapers and magazines - and I like the stylus that comes with it.  I'm only beginning to learn all the uses for it - but my wife has a hard time getting it out of my hands.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 24, 2014)

The kindle is wonky.   I use it for research while I type on the laptop.   I hate it.    My work iPad is pretty great.


----------



## razerface (Jan 25, 2014)

I rarely use anything but my ipad to be on internet. After a while all screens make my eyes tired and I have trouble  focusing at a distance for about 15 minutes or so.


----------



## lazeedan (Jan 27, 2014)

My wife has a Kindle Fire collecting dust. And an iPad  that she never sets down.


----------



## raiderfan (Jan 28, 2014)

To me it comes down to what else you have in the house.  If you have iphones and a Mac computer, it would make most sense to get an apple tablet.

If you have android phones and a regular PC, it makes most sense to get an android platform tablet.  

This way, all of your apps and bookmarks can sync to each of the devices and it helps that you are already familiar with each operating system.  

I was looking for my first tablet around Christmas time and was gravitated towards the Kindle Fire HDX.  Realized that I didn't have anything invested in the Amazon App store (what is available for Kindles) and decided to just stick with an android platform (as we have two android phones in the house already, with apps and such from the Google Play Store).  Ended up getting a Samsung Galaxy Note 2014 edition, and its been great.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 28, 2014)

raiderfan said:


> To me it comes down to what else you have in the house.  If you have iphones and a Mac computer, it would make most sense to get an apple tablet.
> 
> If you have android phones and a regular PC, it makes most sense to get an android platform tablet.
> 
> ...


 

So what if you have no Apple products, one Windows-based desktop PC and a dumb phone (vs. a smart phone?)


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 28, 2014)

I think we may take a look at what is available at Best Buy later today when my wife comes up to the big city for a doctor's appointment, grocery shopping, etc.

Honestly, I'm gravitating more towards the Kindle HDX for what I think she would do with it . . . surfing the internet, Facebook updates, reading newspaper, books, Netflix, You Tube, etc. However, I am still not locked into deciding anything . . . the Ipad and Galaxy are also possible considerations.


----------



## Retired Guy (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a Kindle e-reader that I love! I subscribe to Amazon Prime and read many reduced price Kindle books. We watch free Amazon Prime movies on my Roku. I would like to get a Kindle fire HDX but it really suite me as well as a Android tablet would  for anything other than reading.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 28, 2014)

Jake buddy..check out the Asus MeMo HD7. $175. Quad core processor, 1 gig of ram, MicroSD slot, etc etc etc. I don't think it can be beat for the price....

Andrew


----------



## raiderfan (Jan 29, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> So what if you have no Apple products, one Windows-based desktop PC and a dumb phone (vs. a smart phone?)



Well, then, I guess you are a Free Agent of sorts! Pick whatever you like best.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 29, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> Jake buddy..check out the Asus MeMo HD7. $175. Quad core processor, 1 gig of ram, MicroSD slot, etc etc etc. I don't think it can be beat for the price....
> 
> Andrew


 

I'll give this a closer look . . . I have an Asus desktop that has been fantastic . . . and the price and specs look good for this tablet.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 30, 2014)

my in-laws love theirs. It's the perfect browsing-email-basicuse tablet for the price.


----------



## rwthomas1 (Feb 4, 2014)

When I dropped my laptop and killed it I picked up a Nexus 10 so I could do the net and email thing while the laptop was in the shop.  Now I only use the laptop for business, etc.  The tablet is not perfect but just so damned convenient.  I'm using it now....
RT


----------



## raiderfan (Feb 4, 2014)

rwthomas1 said:


> When I dropped my laptop and killed it I picked up a Nexus 10 so I could do the net and email thing while the laptop was in the shop.  Now I only use the laptop for business, etc.  The tablet is not perfect but just so damned convenient.  I'm using it now....
> RT



That's exactly what I wanted when I was tablet shopping in December.  Everything I read about it said it was one of the top tablets (for Android).  The only reason why I didn't was because every article seemed to mention the "next" Nexus has been long overdue and should be out any time.  So I didn't want to buy the Nexus 10 and then three months later see that the Nexus 10 II (or whatever it will be called) came out.


----------



## Retired Guy (Feb 4, 2014)

raiderfan said:


> That's exactly what I wanted when I was tablet shopping in December.  Everything I read about it said it was one of the top tablets (for Android).  The only reason why I didn't was because every article seemed to mention the "next" Nexus has been long overdue and should be out any time.  So I didn't want to buy the Nexus 10 and then three months later see that the Nexus 10 II (or whatever it will be called) came out.


 I bought the Nexus 10 in August for my wife's birthday. Waiting for the 10-2 since then to buy for myself. May not be coming anytime soon and Google is all sold out of the 16Gb and 32Gb units.


----------



## rwthomas1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Whatever you buy is obsolete when you get it home anyway.  RT


----------

